# Overhead fishing reels



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

ant said:


> > Until recently I had never tried or owned an overhead reel. Since I discovered that I'll never grow old with a spinning reel and with the feedback from many on the forum I thought there might be something to this overhead caper. As usual the tackle shop had a special ( as they do ) on a combo Penn jigmaster and rod $90 (remembering Scott's recommendation). Seemed a reasonable investment for a first timer although I do have a slight nervousness to reels now made in China. Palmy Mick has also kindly allowed me to borrow his Shimano TLD 15 which many of the Palmy Army rate highly. Well ladies and gentlemen what a revelation, how good are these, I've decided to put the Alveys on the back burner for the time being whilst I see how this jigmaster holds up. After many fish with weights between a couple of kilo to around 15 kg I have to say I'm sold. "Fair to say the Shimano TLD 15 is a every smooth reel and the lever drag a dream to use but do you know I like the Jigmaster better. I pulled that Jigmaster to bits and as the forum guys said, not much to them and very easy maintenance. The link on the internet to a step by step breakdown of the reel supplied by Cheaterparts in an earlier post was a great help. Its still early days but I'm sort of excited by these things called "overheads".


Well with the wind and rain outside not to mention the power down for hours I thought it would be nice to review a topic I started almost 12 months ago and pass on my views to those who might be interested. As mentioned above I discovered overhead reels and after numerous fish and paddling miles I would like to share a few comments. In this time I have used 3 reels the Penn jigmaster 500, the Shimano TLD 15 and the Penn spinfisher 650. The Jigmaster and TLD have been used for trolling and bottom bashing and the Spinfisher for jigging bait and throwing a slug. All have caught fish in excess of 10kg and all have carbon fibre drags and greased. I discovered the trick with the spinfisher is don't take it apart for maintenance just take the side cover off spray it with inox cover back on and carry on. The TLD is a great smooth reel but high maintenance, with 2 bearings replaced, and regularly requiring taking apart to keep it running smooth. The Jigmaster although agricultural in feel is a tough reel requiring little more than a spray with inox once a month (no bearings). The limited drag of the jigmaster is more than enough to bring the biggest Cobe to the surface. I also think the more recent China made models better than the earlier USA models( :shock: :shock: ) With Anglers Warehouse Tweed selling the Jigmaster for $49 it's great value for money. I have a couple and swap the spools around between braid and mono depending on what I'm chasing. So fair to say I'm well and truely converted  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Ant,

I'm also contemplating getting my first overhead outfit in the form of a Penn Squall lever drag (size 40) & rigging up with 30lb mono. Have you heard anything about these reels? Retail for $130.

Also just out of curiosity what weight rods & line do you use with yours?

Cheers

Marty


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

lever drag can be a little finicky to get used to at first imo but once you do get used to it they are great


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

ant said:


> The Jigmaster although agricultural in feel is a tough reel requiring little more than a spray with inox once a month (no bearings). The limited drag of the jigmaster is more than enough to bring the biggest Cobe to the surface. I also think the more recent China made models better than the earlier USA models( :shock: :shock: ) With Anglers Warehouse Tweed selling the Jigmaster for $49 it's great value for money. I have a couple and swap the spools around between braid and mono depending on what I'm chasing. So fair to say I'm well and truely converted
> 
> Cheers
> Ant


the early type penn OHs are almost the perfect kayak reel yes they do feel a little agricultural but are easy serviced and parts are easy to get. just as a matter of interest the jigmaster was first made in 1958 and are still basicly the same

Mine have been under water many times but with no ball bearings to rust up its just remove the side and squirt some inox in the bushes 
as for the chinese models being better your on your own there they are just newer
one thing to keep in mind if you use to much drag on the jigmaster over about 8 lb it can chop out where the handle fits the sleeve 
there is a fix there is an aftermarket stainless steel sleeve that replaces the brass one - it's an easy fix 
with the stainless sleeve and an extra fiction disc under the main gear they are ment to be good for 15 lb of drag

a rebuild link if you are interested http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=20.0

I use penn 100 surfmasters - 501 jigmasters for my 10 kg set ups and 500 jigmaster I also have a 505 jigmaster but changed the 5 to 1 gearset for the 4 to 1 from the 500 for my 15 kg set ups


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

*Marty75* don't know much about the squalls but they look nice let us know how they go if you get one. I use 25lb mono line and swap with 30kg braid with 30lb floro leader on an Ugly stik 6'0 8 - 10 kg rod which seems to work fine.
*Salticrak* talking with most SAFA's there seems to be total agreement in your comments a popular reel in Sth Africia. What's this rumour about a new purchase have you folded with the pressure?
*Indie* the Sealine have a great reputation I look forward to seeing it and also the ongoing destruction of the Evo.
True *Shadowrunner* 
*Cheaterparts* the Alan Tani web site is great for anyone wanting to do their own reel maintenance. I have on two of my Jigmasters upgraded to the S/Steel shaft, greased the drag washers and upgraded the handle as shown in his upgrade of the Jigmaster 500 reel and they work a treat. I was lucky enough to receive a Longbeach 60 from a forum member and I'm in the process of upgrading to enhance the drag and handle. I would like to see pictures of your reels. I keep an eye out for 501 components or old reels I would love to make one up. We will save the old verses the new for another day.

Cheers
Ant


----------

